
People who seek solitude are more creative, study finds - richardhod
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2017/11/22/people-who-seek-solitude-are-more-creative-study-finds/
======
merricksb
Active discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15779870](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15779870)

